# Horse show check list



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

I forgot to say that I am going to do a halter class and a few hunter pleasure classes.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Something you need at horse shows if you staying the night is beer.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Something you need at horse shows if you staying the night is beer.


Well I don't drink beer and I rarely drink anyways, but maybe I could get some hard cider.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow great job ... You remind me of me lol! I don't show what you do but best thing I do is start days in advance and you always remember something later on. Is this a one day show or weekend or week? You may be packing too much. Better to have it than not.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Oooh!! Lint roller


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Mckellar said:


> Wow great job ... You remind me of me lol! I don't show what you do but best thing I do is start days in advance and you always remember something later on. Is this a one day show or weekend or week? You may be packing too much. Better to have it than not.


I will be there for 3 days total, I'm pretty sure. I have always liked to be over prepared because you never know what could happen. Which reminds me, should I bring a first aid kit too? 

The lint roller would be a good thing to have.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

JSMidnight said:


> I will be there for 3 days total, I'm pretty sure. I have always liked to be over prepared because you never know what could happen. Which reminds me, *should I bring a first aid kit too*?
> 
> The lint roller would be a good thing to have.


I had just read your list and was going to post that you need to pack a first aid kit - for humans and horses!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

themacpack said:


> I had just read your list and was going to post that you need to pack a first aid kit - for humans and horses!


I will do that, I need to re-stock my first aid kit anyways.


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Also you probably have done this but make a list for yourself. What you plan to wear each day at the show, down time, and events or party's you will attend, your toiletries(sp?). When I was away for a week I could have been stranded with my horse for a month and be fine


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! Do you stable there for a week? :lol: I keep may be 1/3 of what you listed at the best (but I pack everything in the truck and dressing room night before besides tall boots, coat, and saddle and show bridle).


----------

